
Ask HN: My Docker image just hit 1M+ pulls. What now? - alpeware
Here&#x27;s some context. Sometime in May 2017 I was following the Chrome headless dev closely and wanted to use the most up to date build. As I wasn&#x27;t able to find a regularly updated Docker image on the Hub, I decided to build my own [0]. I sent a short announcement to the headless-dev mailing list [1] and 10 months later the image hit 1M+ pulls. Just for fun, I&#x27;ve been collecting the pull count on a regular basis [2].<p>I&#x27;d like to make some changes to the image (remove the custom certificates feature, update the base image etc.) plus any other features that might be useful. The source repository is hosted on Github [3] and there have been 2 pull requests to date, so not much data to go with.<p>I&#x27;m looking for ideas how I could best get in touch with everyone who is using the image, how to collect feedback going forward and any other suggestions the HN community might have for the future direction of this project.<p>Thanks!<p>-alpeware<p>---<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hub.docker.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;alpeware&#x2F;chrome-headless-trunk&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;chromium.org&#x2F;d&#x2F;msg&#x2F;headless-dev&#x2F;ntHnXHBvHaI&#x2F;lP0Jw-laAwAJ<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;2PACX-1vQMZcFPvH92Vptpj5gz3WX-z-fe3F0ycVP3cb9IGS91NO4wOAbt4kx5tYu9KeuDPkVa5cybS8CLXSe5&#x2F;pubhtml?gid=905813765&amp;single=true<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alpeware&#x2F;chrome-headless-trunk
======
simonpure
Some ideas -

\- add a message to the start script encouraging users to sign up for a
mailing list if they want to receive updates and hope it shows up in the logs

\- generalize the ability to auto-update a public docker image as a service

